# Old Female leaks Urine



## Warden (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a 13 year old GSP female that is starting to leak urine. Sometimes she will leak while sound asleep in her bed. Is this just part of old age, or what causes this. Is there any thing that can be done to stop this.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Just part of older girls especially if they have been fixed. Get you vet to give you a Rx for Proin tablets. It has worked on every female that i have used it on. Good luck and let us know how it works.


----------

